# iwn driver instability - FreeBSD-8.0-RELEASE i386



## BitUnique (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm still having trouble with my iwn driver, ive been reading a lot but havent been able to make it any better. The kernel is patched with the patch described in another thread. But still having issues here. 

wlandebug +crypto 


```
wlan0: ieee80211_crypto_newkey: cipher 1 flags 0x3 keyix 65535
wlan0: ieee80211_crypto_newkey: no h/w support for cipher TKIP, falling back to s/w
wlan0: ieee80211_crypto_newkey: no h/w support for TKIP MIC, falling back to s/w
wlan0: ieee80211_crypto_setkey: TKIP keyix 0 flags 0x1f3 mac 00:21:96:13:a4:08 rsc 0 tsc 0 len 16
wlan0: [00:21:96:13:a4:08] TKIP replay detected <rsc 0, csc 0, keyix 0 rxkeyix 65535>
wlan0: ieee80211_crypto_newkey: cipher 1 flags 0x6 keyix 1
wlan0: ieee80211_crypto_newkey: no h/w support for cipher TKIP, falling back to s/w
wlan0: ieee80211_crypto_newkey: no h/w support for TKIP MIC, falling back to s/w
wlan0: ieee80211_crypto_setkey: TKIP keyix 1 flags 0x1f6 mac ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff rsc 99845 tsc 0 len 16
```


----------

